# What are these???



## Grover (Oct 14, 2012)

The two blacks are Black Orpingtons, five months old. I bought them from Anoka Ramsay Farm and Garden recently. The others are a little over 2 months old. I purchased them from a guy who doesn't seem to know what they are. He said "bantams" but I don't think they are, considering their size. Any guesses?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Grover (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm told maybe wyandottes or stars? Here's a closer pic


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

You'll just have to wait til they get a little older.. They could change quite a bit over the next couple months, i dont think they are bantys. Are the black ones Australian Orpingtons?


----------



## Grover (Oct 14, 2012)

Good call! I just got them--three Black Orpington pullets and they're 5 months old. The mystery chicks are only 2 months old and almost as big so I don't think they are bantams, either.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Good lookin birds !! I have some Australorps, a 11 month old hen and 6 pullets @ 27 weeks.. I think they are beautiful !


----------

